# Ordered some new sights.



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

In a previous thread I posted about shooting some of my handguns at my club recently.
I mentioned how I was very impressed with my S&W mp .45.
What I don't care for are the sights on it, so I ordered some fiber optic sights from LPA
They were the only ones I could find that were adjustable for windage and elevation. I'm really not familiar with the brand but they offered what I wanted
Does anyone have experience with them?
Should have them next week and will get them installed asap and look forward to breaking them in
Right now NY is going butt crazy mad capped socialist.
As of Sept. first we have to do extensive background checks just to buy ammo. 
Its getting crazy.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

not familiar with them that brand of sights there are a lot of sight options out there

it will be interesting people will save up and make one ammo purchase of thousands of rounds to only have to deal with it once a year 

and they are probably buying like mad right now


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

I’ve only ever used their shotgun ghost ring. For a time, they were the best in that segment. They stopped making them for several years and we had to switch to the Wilson Combat ghost ring, which wasn’t nearly as good of a sight. Being an Italian company, Benelli never had trouble getting them, or at least their own licensed (or stolen?) copy of them, but no one in the states could get them for OEM use.

No experience with their pistol sights, but, if the machining is on par with their GR, it should be a solid sight.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Had the IPA sights put on and finally had a chance to shoot with them this afternoon.
Not really that familiar with fiber optic sights, but my impression is that these are very nice. Very bright easy to acquire, much better than the sights they replaced.
They do need some tuning but once I get them where I want them they will work out fine.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

JJ Grandits said:


> Had the IPA sights put on and finally had a chance to shoot with them this afternoon.
> Not really that familiar with fiber optic sights, but my impression is that these are very nice. Very bright easy to acquire, much better than the sights they replaced.
> They do need some tuning but once I get them where I want them they will work out fine.


so for fast shooting you let your eye just acquire the dots and make them in a row in the middle-ish of the target 

for slow fire bullseye you go back to the black outline of the sight on the target equal height equal light


----------

